# Paul Manata's Radio Debates



## Presbyrino (Jan 27, 2005)

I am interested in Paul Manata's Radio Debates with atheists? Is there a website that have them in mp3 format? If so, can you provide me with the link?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 31, 2005)

Paul,
If you like, we may have room to place them on-board if you like.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 31, 2005)

If they're on CD, you could probably copy them onto your computer and attach them as files.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 31, 2005)

Exactly. How are they filed? MP3?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2005)

Paul,

If they are regular CDs that play in CD players, you want to "rip" the audio off the CD and convert it to MP3 or wma. You can do that using any number of tools, including the free players like Windows Media Player, Real Player, or MusicMatch.

If you have absolutely no idea how to do that, you can mail them to me and I will do that and put them on the board. We can place links on the board, and maybe set up a web page.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Fred,
> 
> Absolutely no idea...



Ok. You have two solutions (if you have Windows Media Player or something like that):

1. Call me tonight and I'll walk you through it
2. Send me the CDs


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> I'll probably send them to you, but I'd still like to call you sometime:bigsmile:.
> 
> Also, I'm debating about putting them up now or after April since i don't want the guy I'm debating in April to be able to strategize more.



We can get it pulled together and just wait to put it up.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 31, 2005)

You can put them up now in a forum required by a password until the debate.


----------

